# Friday Report for Galveston Bay



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We had really gusty South winds this morning but were able to catch some fish. Customers caught a few trout up to 24", limits of redfish between 20-27", a 22" flounder and a few sand trout. We caught em today drifting and under birds throwing Down South lures in red shad. It was a good trip despite the strong winds.

I have a few days open next week. Give me a call if your ready to go catch some fish.

A special Thank You to all the men and women past and present serving in our military!! Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Memorial Day!
CELEBRATE
HONOR
REMEMBER

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

